# Whats best.. bring over furniture or buy...



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it best to bring over your furniture or buy when there... has any one any idea how much to transfer goods... can you bring over all Electrical things such as T.V Washing machine ect.... we need to spend as little as possible we are thinking of selling all our goods at home then try and buy when we arrive we have 3 children ???


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jane, 

If you do a search this has been discussed before 

We decided to get rid of most of our stuff in the UK but that's because it was old and we hadn't bought anything decent for a while. We still had a 40ft container since we brought over our Mustang (which has also been discussed before). 

Our washing machine was about 10 years old so we didn't bother bringing it over, but we did bring the tv (needed a set top box to work for sound) and smaller electrical items and they just needed the plug changed. 

Things may not be as cheap as you think - have a look at some furniture stores online such as Harvey Norman, Ikea and I'm sure some other members can suggest some too. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ijbrown (Jul 20, 2008)

depends on what you condition of the stuff you have is in. We were planning to take all our bits with us until it all fell through.

And if you have space in the container for it then you may as well take it and dump it when you are out there if you dont think it will go.

I would recommend that you look online as some of there prices for White Goods and look at the differences in price.


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

It also depends on who is paying to ship your stuff. My husband's company paid, so we brought a sofa set with us. It was a bit cheaper in the US but not all that much. We probably could have just bought it here. Another item we brought with us was a kitchen work bench from Ikea. We paid $325 for it in the US, and here it costs $1000! So some items are a lot more expensive here and some are about the same. If you're paying for the move yourself, it would probably be best to just buy most things over here.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

as per the car thread... ditch it, ditch it all. consumables and furniture is that cheap its not worth bringing... plus any electricals will need converting to 240v which will further add to the expenses.

if youre on a budget i guess you could go to Ikea but most things are relatively cheap plus they'll give you interest free terms for up to 5 yrs.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

australia is second hand heaven, buy here, sell up in uk and you'll spend alot less buying back here.


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

It depends on your cirumstances if you want the hassle factor of selling all your gear with people making offers and quite frankly making offers trying to get a bargain and sometimes quite offensive offers, my cousin moved to LA and when they sold there stuff it was good gear and they were selling things cheap people still tried to haggle with the prices I think he broke even taking into account the petrol he used getting the stuff back and forward.
We have decided to ship our gear we have been quoted £3500 for a 20 ft container and they are going to store it either in the UK or Oz whichever is cheaper and deliver it when we need it over there,

I just feel that you work hard for your stuff and not for some arrogant bargain hunter thinking they are doing you a favour by offering money that you would not get out of bed for

Weelee


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks.... to all...im still not sure what to do ..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

It's simple - bring no furniture with you - what if you spend a fortune shipping all your furniture, then for example a year down the line you decide you want to change all your furniture and fancy a change  you won't be happy with yourself! Also, you have to buy yourself furniture to do you in the meantime until your shipped furniture turns up, then you are left with furniture to dispose of 

AND Australia is 2nd hand heaven all right. Brand new furniture is also cheap here (unless you want the expensive stuff).

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

> AND Australia is 2nd hand heaven all right.


Where exactly are you finding all this 2nd hand stuff? There's hardly anything on the Trading Post and Ebay!


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for the post... I'm real worried about recession hitting OZ its real bad at the moment in the UK it now wondering whether to make the move or stay put .....


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Ebay au is crap, i wouldn't bother. Try Trading Post, Courier Mail Classifieds on a Sat, and look out for garage sales!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jane35 said:


> thanks for the post... I'm real worried about recession hitting OZ its real bad at the moment in the UK it now wondering whether to make the move or stay put .....


As local news said recently "The budget is ******ed". My husband thought he had mis-heard until the news reader said it again. You wouldn't hear that on the BBC  

Make sure you have an idea of your budget for when you get here and see how much leeway you have if things don't go as planned.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

jane35 said:


> thanks for the post... I'm real worried about recession hitting OZ its real bad at the moment in the UK it now wondering whether to make the move or stay put .....


i think its naive to think every major economy in the world is going down the gurdler yet australia will survive unscathed.... we're only just starting to see the beginning with stock markets copping a flogging, severe decrease in our currency, house prices starting to decline and most importantly, unemployment starting to increase (and will only get worse with rio & bhp's recent announcements).

if i were you, i'd concentrate on an area in australia that still provides domestic economic growth, stable housing and employment and has government infrastructure projects and expenditure.

i think the only saving grace at this stage is our major banks are some of the strongest in the world (wbc = 9th, cba = 15th, nab = 17th & anz = 19th) and the fact our government still has cash up its sleave to splurge.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> As local news said recently "The budget is ******ed". My husband thought he had mis-heard until the news reader said it again. You wouldn't hear that on the BBC
> 
> Make sure you have an idea of your budget for when you get here and see how much leeway you have if things don't go as planned.....
> 
> ...


I know very funny isn't it lol! Don't have to watch your 'p's and q's' so much here (which is always a good thing )


----------



## OregonAussieWannabe (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Jane -

I'm from the US and don't have kids, but here is my experience:

Antiques, pieces we didn't really like but inherited/felt obligated to keep: Plan ahead and sell them now, not at the last minute, when you'll take lower prices. We were in a rush and had to go through consignment stores, getting 50% of prices that were below value, which was kind of sad for us. But we didn't want to feel obligated to live with stuff we didn't really love forever, especially when that meant paying to ship it.

Whitegoods: Washers, tv's, fridge, etc. - sell them now, as the 240 current is a problem. I don't think it's cost effective to get things rewired, they are heavy and expensive to ship, and can get easily banged up in the process. When you get here, shop around on Gumtree and Ebay - a lot of people move back home and you can get a used fridge, washer, etc for around $300. We bought new ones and they were expensive compared to US, about $800 for basic, small models. Do NOT ship your vacuum. It will hold you up in customs, not run on 240, requires a huge converter, etc. Plan on $600 for an acceptable new one here, or shop around for a used one.

Bring books, linens, kitchenware, clothes - they are very expensive here and I wish I'd kept the fiction I meant to read "someday". I find the clothes here poorly made, unfashionable and overpriced. There is not the selection at "Op Shops" (donation/resale stores) that the US had.

Decide the probability of whether you'll return home and if you want a storage unit. We shipped about 10 boxes of art and keepsakes to family members for storage, but did not want the responsibility/cost of a storage unit. We gave our Persian rugs and expensive small kitchen appliances to siblings with the understanding we could get them back if we returned, which felt better than selling them to strangers for low prices. 

One thing we did well was use our 100 lbs (2 suitcases) for "get started" kits. We had a few plates, utensils, cookware, computer gear (a lot of which DOES work on 240, check the labels), seasonally appropriate clothes, a few tools, towels and linens. 

I'm also glad we kept our professional books. Those are expensive, hard to replace, and things you reference through your career. Glad I kept any of the clothes I actually like and wear, and glad I got rid of anything I didn't.

I'm glad we shipped basic (clean) tools (non-electric), which are spendy and will be handy when we buy a house. I'm glad we got ride of gardening items and garage clutter. You'll probably have a lot of kid-clutter to set free - it feels great to have a yard sale! I kept saying "If I let go of this lamp, salad bowl, bench,etc. , I get a free trip Australia for life", which made it a lot easier.

What we didn't do well: moved with too little notice, which put us in a pinch to basically give everything away. We could have made decent money selling things on Ebay, etc. with more time. We shipped too many knick knacks, like travel souvenirs, that we really have no room for in our new apartment. Should have cut deeper and kept only pragmatic items. 

I also regret that I didn't have a better sense of shipping prices. I think they are similar from the US and UK. We sent 36 boxes (no furniture or appliances), and the cost is at about $6000 Australian dollars, though we haven't received it yet. It was almost $1000 for the truck to deliver it to the US airport, 10 miles away. Had I known better I would have made the arrangements for that part myself or even rented a truck myself (which I am certainly doing for picking things up here next week!). 

Overall, I find that retail items seem to cost about 30% more than what I'm used to, though our salaries are about 20% more too. 

Rentals almost never have a fridge or washer/drier here, so you'll have to replace those right away....we are thrifty on how we spend it, but I was glad to have enough money to buy what we needed. We got a $3000 couch off Ebay for $1000, etc. and it would have cost about $1000 to ship our old (beat up) couch. Go get on Ikea, The GoodGuys, Ebay or Gumtree right now, pretend you need to get a washer, drier, fridge, couch, patio furniture and beds by the end of the week...that will give you an idea of what to plan on. 

Hope that is somewhat helpful. Again, not having kids, but we've basically lived off our 4 suitcases (oh, plus carry on's!) for two months now and haven't missed the clutter at all, just the big appliances, furniture, books, kitchen pans, spices, etc. and crafts.


----------



## OregonAussieWannabe (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, quick follow up to my other LONG response...after more reading, it looks like 1) appliances from UK can work here and 2) shipping costs may be less. 

So I need to recant my assumptions that a US and UK experience may be similar in those regards! Ta and cheers!


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

We brought all r furniture with us in a 20ft container and it came 2 weeks b4 christmas it was wonderful opering all those boxes like christmas it make us feel at home .My friend did`nt bring anything and she regreted it.But everyone is different


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

I think that it also depends on where you are moving from, we are emigrating from South Africa to Australia - with the state of the poor rand it is much cheaper for me to pack up my entire house, ship it over than it would be for me to get there and replace everything after exchanging my poor rands into Aus $.

I suppose it all depends, things such as fridge, washing machine we will probably buy there so that we have the guarantees etc... but our lounge suite, beds etc... we will be bringing with.


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hi too all*

Thank you for all the different posts.... some people say leave it some say bring it all... i will shop about and see whats best thanks for the info....


goncalves said:


> I think that it also depends on where you are moving from, we are emigrating from South Africa to Australia - with the state of the poor rand it is much cheaper for me to pack up my entire house, ship it over than it would be for me to get there and replace everything after exchanging my poor rands into Aus $.I suppose it all depends, things such as fridge, washing machine we will probably buy there so that we have the guarantees etc... but our lounge suite, beds etc... we will be bringing with.


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

No one can make that decision but u jane . I think australia won`t be hit as hard as the uk but thats my opinion


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

irishfamily said:


> No one can make that decision but u jane . I think australia won`t be hit as hard as the uk but thats my opinion


I agree Irishfamily, from speaking to family in Scotland, things are getting worse by the day!


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

Does the scottishcelts mean ur a celtic supporter lmao


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

irishfamily said:


> Does the scottishcelts mean ur a celtic supporter lmao


Oh we are diehard Celtic supporters l but the scottishcelts actually is pronounced as scottishkelts!


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

My hubby and son would love use lol. So how long u been in brisbane ?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

irishfamily said:


> My hubby and son would love use lol. So how long u been in brisbane ?


Oh since the first week in October 08 - so not long.


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thanks to you all*

Thanks everyone xx


scottishcelts said:


> Oh since the first week in October 08 - so not long.


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

my wife did a complete search on everything for in the house, from tea spoons to king size beds and this was the same cost to buy new in OZ than it was to ship everything over from the uk so my suggestion would be to buy new over there, not only will you have all new furniture and spoons  but you will have them as soon as you get there and not 3 months later while your old stuff comes over on the ship


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, I've done a bit of research and for buying new here in Australia:

Fridge/Freezer
Computer
LCD TV
Queen Bed
single Bed
Sofa
Dining table and 6 chairs

Total: $11K (£5K)

Then on top of that you'll have to buy at some stage:

Plates/cutlery/glasses/cups/kettle/toaster/lawnmower/TV stand/coffee table/pots & pans/kitchen utensils/chests of drawers etc etc etc. It's an endless list LOL

NB I've taken the average/lower cost of items so it could be slightly more, slightly less - this is just an indication of how much it could cost.

So, it's up to the individual how much they were thinking of shipping over against how much it would cost new here. The average cost of a 20 foot container would probably be around £4.5K - £5.5K. Personally, I'd ship as much as I could and then buy new as and when. Remember those first few weeks when you first arrive are manic and to trapse around shops looking for good deals on everything would be too much. 

Depending on your circumstances, you'll be looking to find a job/going on interviews, looking for a rental, getting the kids into school (sorting out uniforms/books etc), getting medicare/centrelink sorted, possibly looking at buying a car, getting broadband sorted etc etc etc.

Dolly


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks for doing that research.... think i will scrap shipping... and buy new ... thanks.


Dolly said:


> OK, I've done a bit of research and for buying new here in Australia:Fridge/FreezerComputerLCD TVQueen Bedsingle BedSofaDining table and 6 chairsTotal: $11K (£5K)Then on top of that you'll have to buy at some stagelates/cutlery/glasses/cups/kettle/toaster/lawnmower/TV stand/coffee table/pots & pans/kitchen utensils/chests of drawers etc etc etc.* It's an endless list LOLNB* I've taken the average/lower cost of items so it could be slightly more, slightly less - this is just an indication of how much it could cost.So, it's up to the individual how much they were thinking of shipping over against how much it would cost new here. The average cost of a 20 foot container would probably be around £4.5K - £5.5K. Personally, I'd ship as much as I could and then buy new as and when.* Remember those first few weeks when you first arrive are manic and to trapse around shops looking for good deals on everything would be too much.* Depending on your circumstances, you'll be looking to find a job/going on interviews, looking for a rental, getting the kids into school (sorting out uniforms/books etc), getting medicare/centrelink sorted, possibly looking at buying a car, getting broadband sorted etc etc etc.Dolly


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jane35 said:


> Thanks for doing that research.... think i will scrap shipping... and buy new ... thanks.


The only thing we will be shipping is our book collection. Everything else will get sold here. I don't want my new life down under to begin with the same junky furniture we currently have.


----------



## fairygodmother (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

we had decided 2 ship everything-until the quote came through for just under £6K!!!! (20ft container-rep of Ire to Melbourne)

personally speaking after that shock we concluded that we would rather not and as the previous poster says - new life,new stuff!! I have been checking out the Ikea Richmond site and I love it, have done quick "shopping list" along with prices and it all looks good to me!!We would however want to take some items - going by other posts, take the linen, towels etc and small amount of clothes for us 2 plus the 2 kiddies and obviously some kid's paraphenalia they will not part with!!

What we really need to know is if anyone shipped over only a small amount of belongings? possibly 2 tea-chests worth?? and if so how much did it cost roughly??

Thanks, 
Trish


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Yes can any one give a price on shipping over a couple of shrink wrapped pallets.. i have seen other posts say they did this...but how much did it cost ? any info..pleases..


fairygodmother said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we had decided 2 ship everything-until the quote came through for just under £6K!!!! (20ft container-rep of Ire to Melbourne)
> 
> ...


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

The prices must have gone up alot from i left 1 1/2 year ago and r 20ft container cost us £2.500 mcgimpseys they were great tha was from norn iron to perth .That price£6,000 sounds expensive


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hi Irishfamily..*

Hello Irishfamily... yes that does sound an awful lot of money.. we have 3 children in tow.. so we need to save any pennies where we can , but i also want the settling in process for them to be as easy as possible by having all there familiar toys around them...


irishfamily said:


> The prices must have gone up allot from i left 1 1/2 year ago and r 20ft container cost us £2.500 mcgimpseys they were great tha was from norn iron to perth .That price£6,000 sounds expensive


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello Jane, we too have 3 kids (the eldest being 10) and all i can say is bring as much of their things as you can, it's very hard on the kids at first and you are doing the right thing by focusing on the kids needs. 

Also, to help them settle in and keep their minds off where they are and friends they will miss, take them out and get treat them to lots of new toys - they will need a wee bit of spoiling to get over what's just happened.


----------



## fairygodmother (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Sharon

well we had thought it was going to be around the £3.5-£4K mark judging by previous posts from England to Oz - we got quote from Anglo Pacific, recommended by an agent in Dublin. I'm from the north meself but have never heard of mcgimpseys, i'll google it now and try and get a quick quote done and we'll see!

Still be interesting to see what a few palletts would cost!

trish


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Yep i will be intrested to find out how much a couple of pallets would be.. my eldest is 17..so all he is worried about is his Play Station ...


scottishcelts said:


> Hello Jane, we too have 3 kids (the eldest being 10) and all i can say is bring as much of their things as you can, it's very hard on the kids at first and you are doing the right thing by focusing on the kids needs. Also, to help them settle in and keep their minds off where they are and friends they will miss, take them out and get treat them to lots of new toys - they will need a wee bit of spoiling to get over what's just happened.


----------



## Daysdownunder (Feb 15, 2009)

*Few boxes*



jane35 said:


> Yep i will be intrested to find out how much a couple of pallets would be.. my eldest is 17..so all he is worried about is his Play Station ...


Thanks for all the advice on here everyone, it has been very useful - especially to Dolly! 

We're going along the new life, new stuff route so are just shipping out a few boxes ahead of us of items like crockery, cutlery, linen and clothes. 

For 10 (5 cubic feet) boxes we've been quoted £600 by excess baggage, and the same by anglo pacific, so for just a couple of boxes you'd be looking at less. But it is definitely possible. 

Does anyone know how much cycles cost in Oz? We're undecided whether to ship or store them. I've looked at a few bike shops in Adelaide online and they all seem pretty pricey. Can anyone help?


----------



## fudgeangel (Feb 4, 2009)

jane35 said:


> Hello Irishfamily... yes that does sound an awful lot of money.. we have 3 children in tow.. so we need to save any pennies where we can , but i also want the settling in process for them to be as easy as possible by having all there familiar toys around them...


hiya Jane35 - like you we're in the west mids, with 3 kiddies in tow, and also trying to figure out the shipping! Good luck with the move


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

I know this is an old post but it saves me starting a new thread on the same subject. I have read right through this thread and am sitting in limbo as i don't know what to do either. At the least i would need to take a few chests or whatever they are and looking at the prices for a 20ft container i think i would be better buying new as my furniture is a few years old now. Can anyone guide me in what to do????????help ellisa


----------



## JasonCullen (Aug 22, 2009)

*re*

it depends if ur relocating near by u can shift every thing. if it is too far it best 2 sell and buy new ones.


----------

